
Machine Learning/Deep Learning - smithmayowa
How do I load my own dataset in list form into a neural network I keep hitting a brick of errors, regarding the list shape when trying to transpose the data or use the np.dot function.
Most tutorials for various machine learning libraries use their own datasets like scikit-learn and keras
======
mindhash
check out pandas

